
Reimagining support for Google Cloud Platform: new pricing model - TY
https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com/2017/03/reimagining-support-for-Google-Cloud-Platform-new-pricing-model-and-partnerships.html
======
TY
Great step forward from Google - gives me much more confidence to develop on
their platform.

Now waiting for official Firebase support offerings

